# Diva's Doelings



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I really thought Diva was having boys but she surprised me with twin doelings. It took her a long time to have them and I had to really help her get the first ones head out but everything worked out and they are doing great. Since it was warmer in the sun I brought them outside so I could clean the pen. The first on is the traditional and the second one is the paint. Would she be considered paint or just traditional with red? Also the one looks to have areas where the red is darker. Will that lighten up or stay that dark? Anyway here they are.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cuties!


----------



## BoerMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I would think she would be considered a paint as her colouring is more than just a spot or so. I have one like this but almost a black. (As posted below) and as far as the colouring being darker in places, I haven't had this with red yet but I had two straight black babies and one had a dark spot on it rear about the size of half my palm. 

He is now about 2 1/2 months of age and this spot has REALLY shown up with aging! He kinda went lighter in color and the spot got darker. Every goat might be different but that is one of my experiences with it. Also probably depends on time of year if its their winter coat or not. I find my nannies almost go a tinge grey in the winter as their hair thickens.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love that paint!! Beautiful!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I am really going to go crazy this year not having babies around. They just make me want to go love all over them.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Soo cute! I absolutely love the paint!!! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats they are beautiful


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the paint! I just wanna cuddle her


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The paint is my favorite and depending on how she looks at weaning she will probably be one we keep. Unfortunately for her she isn't her mothers favorite and isn't being taken care of like her sister. The mom isn't hurting her or anything she just could care less what she does, while she will follow the other doeling around everywhere.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can be her momma !!! I will take the best care of her too 
But you probably would have a hard time getting her back , lolol


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I would think she's a paint - I would look on ABGA's website. I think 50% of their body has to be the different color to qualify. She is a beauty!


----------

